# R34 GT-R Interior Fuse Box Diagram Sticker in English



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

I have not seen one of these floating around the internet. Just a text list of what each fuse is row by row. So I created this image to be printed, cut out and taped inside the interior fuse box cover panel.

Can anyone please tell me about any mistakes that I need to correct please?


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

great stuff mate im not to sure about any mistakes but if i see any il put up a post


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

if another BNR34 owner could snap a pic of their fully function fuse panel and post it, that would be very helpful


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

buehller?


----------



## gtrfan34 (Jun 4, 2008)

here you go.










you might want to put the fuse numbers, to xref with the circuit diagrams.

Fuel pump is fuse 1 top right in my pic, then moves from right to left in my pic in groups of 5, down until you reach #30.

The ultimate guide would have this, an engine bay fuse box pic and diagram, with numbers matching
the manual including the "slow blo" fuses and the relays, and the line of fuses in the trunk, ending with
more slo-blos.


----------



## cristidotro (Sep 9, 2008)

I found this diagram sold on ebay

http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/6900/r34fusebox1.jpg

If you buy it you can stick it over the japanese one, or you can write it your own and print it.

Cheers

Cristi


----------

